# Back in the Lake District



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 21, 2012)

Back in the Lake District and so far (touch wood) the weather is holding out. Took a gentle 12 mile walk yesterday and took over 400 photos giving my 180mm macro a good tryout.

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 -70 L at 25mm and f/16 1/25 ISO 160




Brathay-terrace by singingsnapper, on Flickr

The bluebells are stil out:

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L at 24mm and f/14 1/40 ISO 400




A-path-through-bluebell-wood by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Coming back towards the end of the day looking across the River Brathay towards the Langdale Pikes

Canon 5D mk III EF 180mm f/3.5 L macro at f/11 1/160 ISO 800




Langdale-evening by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (May 21, 2012)

I passed through the lakes last week on the way back from Scotland, but only stopped over one night, overlooking Ullswater. I did see the mountains briefly, before it started chucking it down again. At least there wasn't any snow like in Scotland though . It's good to see someone using a telephoto (even if it is a macro ) for landscapes. I often use my 135, but I still rarely force myself to use the 300 for anything other than wildlife.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 21, 2012)

I use both my 100L macro and my 180 macro for landscapes. I also use the long end of the 70 - 200 IS 2.8L and the 28 - 300L from time to time. It's good to get a different perspective sometimes. I do love the sharpness and contrast and colour rendition of macro lenses. I frequently use a 120mm macro with my Pentax 645D.


----------



## tomscott (May 21, 2012)

Im pretty lucky to live in the Lake district. Heres one of Coniston in Feb.




Conison Water Feb 2012 by tom_scott88, on Flickr

Live right on Ullswater, was a beautiful night tonight. Weather completely different to last week was about 8 deg last week compared to todays 20.




Ullswater May 2012 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Ullswater May 2012 by tom_scott88, on Flickr

All shot with a 10-22mm not a macro, but interesting choice!


----------



## Kernuak (May 21, 2012)

This is probably the best of the ones I took on Ullswater in October.




Bonscale Pike by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 22, 2012)

Evening reflections, Rydal Water 

Canon 5D mk III EF 180mm f/3.5L macro at f/11 1/200 ISO 800




Rydal-Water-evening-reflections by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (May 22, 2012)

Lovely pic


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 23, 2012)

tomscott said:


> Lovely pic



Thank you

Heading home as it's our wedding anniversary tomorrow (Thursday) and I was happy I had my camera in my hand when this steam train pulled into Oxenholme station:

Canon 5D mk III Sigma EX DG 85mm f/1.4 at f/4 1/250 ISO 50




steam-train-at-oxenholme by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 23, 2012)

Back in the Lake District where the weather has been so poor that they have cancelled the Great North Swim on Lake Windermere - because of too much water! Could only happen in the UK!

The Olympic flame came through Ambleside a day or two ago. Here is one of the torch bearers:

Canon 5D mk III EF 28 - 300L at 300mm and f/8 1/320 and ISO 1600 (very dark and damp afternoon -the bearers on the following day would have had a very unpleasant time of it)




Ambleside-torch-bearer by singingsnapper, on Flickr

This little steamboat is one of the on water convoy for the torch, as the torch would be taken on to a boat down to Bowness:

Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/8 1/80 ISO 200




The-Shamrock by singingsnapper, on Flickr

in black and white:




The-sharock-in-black-and-white by singingsnapper, on Flickr

A *very* wet day yesterday and looking down a pier at Waterhead:

Canon 5D mk III CZ 35 f/2 at f/8 1/125 ISO 125




wet-day-at-waterhead by singingsnapper, on Flickr

A swan stood in the rain on the beach at Waterhead:

Canon 5D mk III CZ 35 f/2 at f/8 1/80 ISO 200




Waterhead-swan-in-the-rain by singingsnapper, on Flickr

A barn in Galava Field between Waterhead and Ambleside:

Canon 5D mk III CZ 35 f/2 at f/8 1/40 ISO 125




Ambleside-Barn-on-a-wet-day by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 26, 2012)

Today has been more or less a washout and tomorrow is looking like being very wet again. Here are some shots from yesterday and one or two from the day before.

Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/16 and 1/100 ISO 200




moody-viwq-of-Great-Langdale-from-Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Looking right to the end of the Langdale Valley from the very beginning

Canon 7D Tamron 200 - 500 at 500mm f/8 1/1000 ISO 400




Langdale-Head-from-Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Brathay Farm

Canon 5D mk III CZ 35 f/2 at f/8 1/100 ISO 100




Brathay-farm-and-the-Langdale-Pikes by singingsnapper, on Flickr

The Maple tree in Elterwater village with The Britannia Inn behind it:

Same camera/lens f/8 1/80 ISO 160

Evening light over the Brathay towards Wetherlam

Same camera/lens @ f/11 1/50 and ISO 250




View-over-the-brathay by singingsnapper, on Flickr

looking down the Great Langdale Valley as the sun starts to dip behind the pikes

Same camera/lens at f/8 1/40 ISO 100




Evening-view-over-the-Brathay by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 27, 2012)

There are lots of great places for good honest ale in the Lake District. On a fine day there are fewer nice places. The Britannia Inn always has good beer and good food, and the maple tree just gets so big it blocks the view of the pub.

Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/8 1/80 ISO 160




Maple-Tree-at-Britannia-Inn,-Elterwater-Village by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 28, 2012)

This swan allowed me to get within 3/4 feet of him/her: I know this cause manual focus lens and thats what I set the focus to while using 10 x digital on live view while focussing.

Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f/2 at f/8 1/250 ISO 400 converted to black and white in silver efex




waterhead-swan-bw by singingsnapper, on Flickr

in colour




waterhead-swan by singingsnapper, on Flickr

This is one from last year with my 5D mk II: Chapel Stile from the lane that runs behind the school and village - fond memories of good weather that was also good photographic weather

Canon 5D mk II EF 70 - 200 f/2.8 IS L (mark I) at 70mm f/20 1/200 ISO 400





I have become friends with the owners of Waterhead coffee shop and this is the owner's son who is home from Sheffield Uni. The overcast conditions yesterday morning actually helped to diffuse the light as I have made few modifications to this shot 

Canon 5D mk III Carl Zeiss 35 f?2 at f/6.3 1/80 ISO 200




Tom-'hard'-at-work by singingsnapper, on Flickr

This is his dad. I got my Pentax back from Tokyo yesterday morning (at 7.30 am!) and put it through its paces. My excellent 45 - 85 lens needs investigation as it is wobbling a little bit and showing signs of not being as sharp as before it got dropped while on the camera. The repair bill was originally £1685 but came down to £800 as I insisted they didn't change anything for cosmetic reasons -they were charging £800+ for the front and top cover which is scratched from being on a shoulder harness. this doesn't bother me at all as my cameras won't be sold and apart from my 7D all my cameras are well used and look so. 

Pentax 645D FA 120 macro f/4 at f/6.7 and 1/200 ISO 320




rich by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Another shop sat closer in ( I have an annoying tendency to flash my cameras up for candids - not easy with the size of the 645D with a 120mm macro lens on it!

Pentax 645D FA 120mm macro f/6.7 1/125 ISO 320




rich1 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 28, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> I use both my 100L macro and my 180 macro for landscapes. I also use the long end of the 70 - 200 IS 2.8L and the 28 - 300L from time to time. It's good to get a different perspective sometimes. I do love the sharpness and contrast and colour rendition of macro lenses. I frequently use a 120mm macro with my Pentax 645D.



I love the 100 f2.8L for landscapes its my lens of choice when using my gigapan, panoramas shot with this lens stitch really well


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Jun 28, 2012)

I have done several panoramics with my 645d and the 120 macro (96mm 35mm equivalent). Some of them are huge files bearing in mind the 645d's 40 mp sensor. Many are too big to be saved as tiff files. My largest single amp is 6gb. The macro resolves very high.


----------

